# 2012 Abarth 500



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, the day finally came. Picked it up this evening and drove it home.

I'm aiming for a similar thread to Cueball's. Not so much a project but a blog.

I'm shattered so less talking, more pics. Will chat more in the morning. First brand new car I've ever bought! What you guys think?




























:thumb:


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice :thumb:

Looking forward to the blog


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I love it dude. Very snazzy!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

terrible cars.. you must be [email protected] you can't like cars.... blah, blah, blah...

Hope you don't get all the ignorant BS I've had..... car looks great mate...

Hope she treats you well...

:thumb:

ps... you found the glove box yet!?!?!? 

:lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lmao no I found the shelf?

I've had l of that mate! My last car was a MINI and my other car is an MX-5! I just say "are you really that surprised?" and they tend to shut up! Haha


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Cool! :thumb:

Enjoy! 

Alan W


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Love it mate, great choice of motor. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> Lmao no I found the shelf?
> 
> I've had l of that mate! My last car was a MINI and my other car is an MX-5! I just say "are you really that surprised?" and they tend to shut up! Haha


well that is the glove box!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> well that is the glove box!!!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


In the words of my Fiancée "oh ****. It's not much of a glove box with a hole in the front"..

:lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, I hope you enjoy giving it the spanking it deserves, oh and don't the us versions actually have a glovebox ? Anyone that hates it probably drives something German or worse still ... Diesel :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha!

As I'm somehow still awake (and suffering from Heyfever) I'll start some blogging!

Basically rewind a few weeks ago and I owned this;










I decided that it was time to move into something new. When I say I owned it I did but my missus was using it as her main driver. So I sold it, got a very good price for it and it went to a good home. It was seven years ok, a Cooper and doing 33mpg average.

I also run this (dents and all);










This is also going soon. Most probably on eBay tonorrow. I love it but we work in the same building and the running costs of two cars is a silly idea, even though affordable.

We live together and have a 16mile commute to the same place so it's just pointless. I also love to cycle so she will be using the Abarth more while the weather is still warm. Treating myself to a new road bike as replacement!

So, soon it will need its first detail! Need to get a new kit ordered ASAP!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Me & the wife work 200 mts from each other, I work for the deaf and she works for the blind. We still have 3 cars although I'm seriously considering jumping on the abarth bandwagon although the punto abarth or Alfa mito are seriously tempting:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought you already had?

I do like the Mito's but this just had that sort of x-factor! The special thing that made me think that is the car we need to buy!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nope, it takes me ages to find something. I still love the cupra if I go for an abarth I know exactly what I'll do to it, the mito appeals slightly more for its bigger fuel tank and the multiair engine


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Not much to report yet. can't get the keys off of my missus! She loves it! There are polish residue marks on the plastics so it has definitely had protection at the dealership. gave it a quick wash and demon shine earlier until I get the time to detail it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lovely motor, same colour as mine (I don't have the honour of a 500 Abarth though - Just a 1.2 Panda).

What sort of fuel consumption are you seeing?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its a bit like a clitoris this car eh?..


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Its a bit like a clitoris this car eh?..


Are you calling my mrs a ****


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice looking car mate, it looks in good condition from the dealer too, wouldn't mind a go in one of these I bet there nippy aren't they?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> Are you calling my mrs a **** ?


Does she have one

:tumbleweed:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha why are they like a clitoris? 

It is pretty fast for a small car. Haven't gone too fast yet though as it's only done 300 miles.

Thanks for the kind comments. Not sure on economy, still on the free tank from the dealer. Gonna start keeping tabs from when I fill it. The mini did 33mpg on a good day and the mazda less, so anything above that is a bonus. I'd like to see at least 40 if I drive well on the commute.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Does she have one
> 
> :tumbleweed:


Dunno not sin it for a bit


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

woodybeefcake said:


> Haha why are they like a clitoris?
> 
> .


Because every **** got one


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice!! Been looking at these and they do look fun! 
Alex


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> Dunno not sin it for a bit


Ahhhhhh

'snap' i'm in that club too.... who says marriage is great??!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Car looks really nice, if it were me though I'd be tempted to keep the mx5 if it isn't skinting you. On a nice hot day you'll find yourself hankering after a b road blast with the roof down, or just keep it until I can afford to buy it, be a few months yet though

If I don't go mx5 next then I may be looking at a MINI, just drove my sisters cooper today and it was a hoot but I'd need the S so it has power somewhere near my current car.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

nice car mate,just done a neighbour's 500 today,not the abarth version mind.but first time i'd been in one and really liked it,very retro feel to it with the dash and clocks etc,drove nice and felt reasonably well built.yours is smart mind !!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great car Woody. Has a real 'mean' stance to it. I saw a black one of these the other day - it looked like it would pack a real punch.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely car, trying to persuade myself I don't need a grey one with red leather....


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks really nice Woody! :thumb:

Join the DW Abarth club mate!

I'm not allowed to drive it, just clean it & only allowed to put petrol in my wife's Abarth :wall:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

pooma said:


> Car looks really nice, if it were me though I'd be tempted to keep the mx5 if it isn't skinting you. On a nice hot day you'll find yourself hankering after a b road blast with the roof down, or just keep it until I can afford to buy it, be a few months yet though
> 
> If I don't go mx5 next then I may be looking at a MINI, just drove my sisters cooper today and it was a hoot but I'd need the S so it has power somewhere near my current car.


Haha, I'm gonna shed a tear when it goes, it handles better than any car I've ever driven! But its surplus to requirements so its on eBay as we speak! I even cycled to work today!



kcass said:


> nice car mate,just done a neighbour's 500 today,not the abarth version mind.but first time i'd been in one and really liked it,very retro feel to it with the dash and clocks etc,drove nice and felt reasonably well built.yours is smart mind !!


Nice one! I wouldn't mind driving a standard one to see what the difference is like!



Buck said:


> Great car Woody. Has a real 'mean' stance to it. I saw a black one of these the other day - it looked like it would pack a real punch.


Thanks! :thumb: There was a lovely black one for sale when I bought this. It was like £18k with every optional extra!



Peter D said:


> Lovely car, trying to persuade myself I don't need a grey one with red leather....


There's one in that colour to me locally in that spec that also has a Monza exhaust! Not sure if its the Essesse model though! :car:



Bristle Hound said:


> Looks really nice Woody! :thumb:
> 
> Join the DW Abarth club mate!
> 
> I'm not allowed to drive it, just clean it & only allowed to put petrol in my wife's Abarth :wall:


Any links dude? You should steal it when shes not looking, lol! The wife to be said I can have it for work tomorrow but there not much point in her being stuck in and me having the car sat outside work idle all day so I'll probably get the train/cycle again. I'm off next week so gonna take it over to Wales and give it a damn good detailing! :detailer:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Haha, I'm gonna shed a tear when it goes, it handles better than any car I've ever driven! But its surplus to requirements so its on eBay as we speak! I even cycled to work today!


Just had a look over the ad, looks good and if I had the funds then I think I'd be making an offer, unfortunately it's come up for sale just a couple of months to early Good Luck with the sale:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

pooma said:


> Just had a look over the ad, looks good and if I had the funds then I think I'd be making an offer, unfortunately it's come up for sale just a couple of months to early Good Luck with the sale:thumb:


Thanks buddy! If I ended up keeping it I would have to re-tax, MOt and insure it so now is sadly the time to sell! Its the best handling car I have ever driven by a country mile!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice car mate I bet it handles like a go Kart! I'm not to familair with them what are the specs - engine size, power, economy, 0-60 etc.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice car - My Mrs loves hers ..



















Talking to Amd about an exhaust for it .....


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a MCS which I love but still think the 500 abarth is a finer looking "retro" vesion of the original than the mini is. Love it in white. take care of it and enjoy it to bits, its a fine piece of kit.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice car mate I bet it handles like a go Kart! I'm not to familair with them what are the specs - engine size, power, economy, 0-60 etc.


It's a 1.4 turbo. 135bhp as standard. Essese version has 160bhp (which this isn't). Economy can ramge from 29-50+ (allegedly) depending on how you drive. Comes with Blue&Me bluetooth system which I've so far found to be very good. I'm not sure what the 0-60 time is yet though!



WHIZZER said:


> Nice car - My Mrs loves hers ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's lovely. Would have been tempted at black if I'd have not just sold a black MINI. let me know how you get on with the exhuast. I want one that is stainless so wont rust, but thats quiet enough and loud enough when it needs to be!



hibberd said:


> I have a MCS which I love but still think the 500 abarth is a finer looking "retro" vesion of the original than the mini is. Love it in white. take care of it and enjoy it to bits, its a fine piece of kit.


Well having had come from a MINI I see what you mean. Mine was only a Cooper though so I'm loving the power.

Thanks again to everyone who has made really nice comments about this car.

Will update this thread with mpg and what its like to live with as I go along! :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Great looking little car there Woody - white seems to suit some cars better than others, and in this case it looks really good.

How are you finding the change from the Mini, with the obvious exception of the power? We seriously considered the 500 when changing the Mrs car but ended up the Cooper Clubbie instead - had a test in one (not an Abarth tho) and I found it very pleasing to drive and not at all what I thought it was going to be like.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Go on then, since Whizzer has I will 

Our  Abarth 500 :argie:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

But all things said and done have you found the "glovebox" yet? :devil:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy monty said:


> But all things said and done have you found the "glovebox" yet? :devil:


see post #4 and 5



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> see post #4 and 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen that bit but cant see Woody having replied yet about it     

bet he hasnt found it .. even if he does i bet it takes a few attempts to open it..... If he does find it...

Wonder if customs know it exists :speechles

EDIT

Unless of course you also haven't found it yet.... assuming the abarth has one my sisters POP does......


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

In case you think i have lost the plot totally.....





































And yes the scruffy mare needs to get the vac out and do her interior :doublesho


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:doublesho Ahhhhhh :doublesho there's a bloody big spider on yeh dash Andy! :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> :doublesho Ahhhhhh :doublesho there's a bloody big spider on yeh dash Andy! :lol:


The car is called Oscar apparently......... sisters eh :lol:

Does the a500 have that cubby under the passenger seat?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol thanks for that! Just spent bout ten minutes arseing about with the passenger seat! If it is part of the seat I have no idea how you do it! Haha!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Coops said:


> Great looking little car there Woody - white seems to suit some cars better than others, and in this case it looks really good.
> 
> How are you finding the change from the Mini, with the obvious exception of the power? We seriously considered the 500 when changing the Mrs car but ended up the Cooper Clubbie instead - had a test in one (not an Abarth tho) and I found it very pleasing to drive and not at all what I thought it was going to be like.


Thanks Coops! We could have had Grey but I've wanted a white car for years.

I'm loving the change. Driven sensibly it seems much more economical. 33mpg out of a 1.6 petrol engine really wasn't anything to scream about. Even if I only get that in this I will be happier because it is a better performing car.

It is a tall car but apart from that it is a very nice place to be and drive!



Bristle Hound said:


> Go on then, since Whizzer has I will
> 
> Our  Abarth 500 :argie:


Very nice! Mirrors really compliment the sunroof!



andy monty said:


> But all things said and done have you found the "glovebox" yet? :devil:


Apparently not :lol:

Hold on a minute, I found one above the space of the shelf. It sort of drops down from the top!:driver:

Took a quick pic of the seats. i must admit I did sacrifice having a car with dual zone air con and red leather for having a 12-reg instead of 61. I did this because this car was cheaper and would have an extra 10 months or so warranty!










and a few 'sort of' beading pics!




























:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> Lol thanks for that! Just spent bout ten minutes arseing about with the passenger seat! If it is part of the seat I have no idea how you do it! Haha!


LOL it does look like the same base unit..... will ask on Fiat forum for you


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Also picked this up today! this is what I'll be driving when the Mazda is gone and Mis Woodybeefcake has the car!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Very nice! Mirrors really compliment the sunroof!


Thanks Woody - that was our intention when we fitted them.

Heart in mouth job when replacing the mirror caps mind, but on the plus side they're a better fit than the mirror caps on our old R56 MINI

One of the wheel centre's needs replacing under warranty, once this has been done I'm going to wrap the red bit on the wheel centre's in gloss black.

Then we'll be happy with how it looks! :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks Woody - that was our intention when we fitted them.
> 
> Heart in mouth job when replacing the mirror caps mind, but on the plus side they're a better fit than the mirror caps on our old R56 MINI
> 
> ...


That is a really good idea! they will really match then. What colour are your brakes? Are you gong to paint those too?

I had the dealership change ours (they were white) so I didn't have to. I did it on the MINI too, the worst bit being the fact you have to put something down to catch the cap when it flies off!

It has to be said, I don't miss the MINI much. All round the car is so much better. It is so much more comfortable than the MINI was on those god awful run flats. Having had said that it was that bit more chuckable in the bends on those tyres. Or maybe that's just because I haven't driven this hard yet?

Anyway I cleaned it again today. Wasn't really dirty but gave it a wash, hoover and a going over with DS.

Then I popped to Liverpool One for some more cycle stuff! So took a few pics!























































My missus who is barely into cars and just "likes having a nice one" shocked me today when she said,

"I've been on the Internet looking at Brembo brakes"

I must be teaching her well! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great Woody - have have another set of alloys ready for the winter now - ( standard abarth rims) - Thinking of carbon mirrors but cant make up my mind - also been looking at the 595 pics and thinking i might swap it in !!!!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great Woody - have have another set of alloys ready for the winter now - ( standard abarth rims) - Thinking of carbon mirrors but cant make up my mind - also been looking at the 595 pics and thinking i might swap it in !!!!


To be honest I would LOVE a 595. I was looking at one on Autotrader for £19k. WOuld have been a terrible investment new at £37k as it was only around a year old, but agood long term investment now.

I've been tempted to throw carbon at this but I know thats an expensive hobby once you get started!!

I need an OCD clean sticker, can you point me in the direction of where to order from now? Can't decide which would be better though, white or red? :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

OOO also, I am also really debating getting winter wheels. Because I could see these ones corroding far too easily!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

woodybeefcake said:


> To be honest I would LOVE a 595. I was looking at one on Autotrader for £19k. WOuld have been a terrible investment new at £37k as it was only around a year old, but agood long term investment now.
> 
> I've been tempted to throw carbon at this but I know thats an expensive hobby once you get started!!
> 
> I need an OCD clean sticker, can you point me in the direction of where to order from now? Can't decide which would be better though, white or red? :thumb:


Think you are talking 695 - the 595 is not out yet and i think its going to replace the essesse .....

http://abarthcarsuk.com/blog/2012/03/abarth-595-at-the-geneva-motor-show-2012/

OCD - I ll pm you


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

woodybeefcake said:


> OOO also, I am also really debating getting winter wheels. Because I could see these ones corroding far too easily!


I got mine from my freindly dealer £200 for a brand new set of standard wheels :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> I got mine from my freindly dealer £200 for a brand new set of standard wheels :thumb:


Wow that is cheap. Which ones did you opt for? I don't fancy having the current ones refurbished, they are diamond cut or something and apparently it isn't cheap!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

woodybeefcake said:


> Wow that is cheap. Which ones did you opt for? I don't fancy having the current ones refurbished, they are diamond cut or something and apparently it isn't cheap!


Standard alloys i think 16"

like these


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Standard alloys i think 16"
> 
> like these


Look very good! They're a bargain! I was thinking OZ's, maybe superlegras or 1.2 race?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

same as my wheels!

:wave:

Just about to update my thread... I think the honeymoon is over! :wall:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> same as my wheels!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Just about to update my thread... I think the honeymoon is over! :wall:


Don't fall out of love with it, I think they are superb! At the end of the day, they are FIAT's, so they're never gonna be perfect! :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> That is a really good idea! they will really match then. What colour are your brakes? Are you gong to paint those too?


Brake calipers staying red mate.

Your Abarth is looking very nice indeedy! :thumb:



woodybeefcake said:


> I was looking at one on Autotrader for £19k.


Wasn't this one was it - http://www.lmc-cars.co.uk/abarth-500-turbo-ferrari-dealer-edition-180bhp-essesse-2063790


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Brake calipers staying red mate.
> 
> Your Abarth is looking very nice indeedy! :thumb:
> 
> Wasn't this one was it - http://www.lmc-cars.co.uk/abarth-500-turbo-ferrari-dealer-edition-180bhp-essesse-2063790


haha think it was! Didn't think it was 3 years old though!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Car's lookin champion woodybeefcake - a fine choice of vehicle!  :thumb:

Must say, I'm enjoying the blog type threads on here from the A500 crowd (CB, BH and yourself) :thumb:

I've got a Monza ordered for mine, which is sadly currently 2 weeks overdue, so hopefully it'll arrive soon and I can get me some extra noises. :devil: 

Keep up the good work lads :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lorenzo said:


> Car's lookin champion woodybeefcake - a fine choice of vehicle!  :thumb:
> 
> Must say, I'm enjoying the blog type threads on here from the A500 crowd (CB, BH and yourself) :thumb:
> 
> ...


You should do the same! Thanks for the kind comments! I LOVE this car!

Anyone link me to the DW Abarth club page? :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Now there's an idea :speechles :thumb:

I've never heard of a DW Abarth club page... I'd like to be a part of that too if possible


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lorenzo said:


> Now there's an idea :speechles :thumb:
> 
> I've never heard of a DW Abarth club page... I'd like to be a part of that too if possible


Bristle hound mentioned it to me, but I can't find it. There is a MINI one under my username but no one wants to take it from me! lol :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That's reminds me, I should probably now leave the Classic Mini group. 

Time for a new beginning  :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ffs Dennis is gettin a "stawner" over a Fiat calm doon you lot!!

*F*ailed *I*talian *A*utomotive *T*echnology


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Stawner lmao :lol:

The wee acorn has transformed itself into a slightly bigger wee acorn lol :doublesho :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Put some fuel in the tank tonight, only put £10 in because we're in Southport and it's expensive here! Added the info into the fuel app but it's saying this;










Any help? I'm adding the details correctly I think?


----------



## Rydal (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that this is because you didn't fill the tank and therefore there is no reference point from which it can calculate the amount of fuel used; this relies on the amount of fuel added to refill the tank as being the amount of fuel used to travel the relevant distance. I think it will correct itself next time you fill the tank - assuming you started with a full tank of course!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

make sure you haven't ticked the "full tank" option woody...

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

If I deselect that option I get this);


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Figured it out! Seem to be getting fair mpg! Includes a blast through the b roads of north Wales last week!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you still enjoying it ?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not bad MPG at all that :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Enjoying it?

F*****G LOVES it mate! :thumb:

Seriously, no idea why I've never bought a car with a turbo before now!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Turbo is the way forward.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Turbo is the way forward.


It is! Very quickly! :lol:

The best thing seems to be that most people either don't know what it is or what its capable of. The look on their faces from my rear view mirrors is classic. As if to say how the bloody hell is that going so fast!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

hehe my ex's was a turbo diesel & to be fair, wouldn't pull your foreskin back but this of yours i bet it fookin flies! would love to have a go in one


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> terrible cars.. you must be [email protected] you can't like cars.... blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Hope you don't get all the ignorant BS I've had..... car looks great mate...
> 
> ...


:lol: i'm sure you will be able to handel them Cuey did you see my pic of the original 500 like yours posted it up looked fantastic


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Your new motor looks great i love these drove one at goodwood last year and great little cars love the sound


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha cheers jay! It has to be said it would benefit from the brembos and the 170bhp that the essesse offers! But I don't have the £3k to convert it so may just get the brakes and a tmc box!

Thanks Derek, been reading your garage thread, that thing is amazing! That's the only thing I dislike about our house, it doesn't have one! Seen yours and was proper gutted! Haha


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

woodybeefcake said:


> Haha cheers jay! It has to be said it would benefit from the brembos and the 170bhp that the essesse offers! But I don't have the £3k to convert it so may just get the brakes and a tmc box!
> 
> Thanks Derek, been reading your garage thread, that thing is amazing! That's the only thing I dislike about our house, it doesn't have one! Seen yours and was proper gutted! Haha


Thanks for your coment re the garage, I'm sure you will have a garage in the future best to have a very nice car to put in it first box ticked for that one:thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Epic little cars


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha cheers!

I will be updating this thead at the weekend! Just been enjoying the car as of late! Needs a detail now though! :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Nice motor mate. Not driven one yet tbh but the Arbarth version looks nice. :thumb:

I just got a email yesterday about these. They are comming on special offer very soon so if anyone is looking to buy one or any Alfa / Fiat give me a shout i might be able to sort you a staff voucher out that you can use at any main dealer. Obv i have a limit how many i can get so first come first served :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Small update time guys!

Just have added a few bits. Nothing major YET! Lol!

Gave it a clean. There is still a lot of protections on but it does need iron X, a polish and wax. Could do with getting the wheels off and treating them and the arches, but hey ho its sunny and I'm enjoying the weather whilst I can!

SO,

New valve caps, bought by the missus!










Dash sticker in red










NOT keen on the font, may get rid of the lettering in the future

Red iPhone cable (blackberry one on order for swimbo), also Guiseppi has made his way into the car. He loved in the MINI and was bought from the Italian Job Charity. We've removed his green scarf but he is staying!










And finally the MPG! Mixture of good and bad driving, only used half a tank this week so that will likely go up soon!










And some shots of the car! Just washed it today and applied demon shine!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looking REALLY nice mate! :thumb:

Gotta love them Abarth's


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha it's not quite as shiny as yours though!! 

We love it. We share it, it's a lovely thing to have!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

400 extra bhp with the dash sticker / valve cap combo!!!

 

:thumb:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Like it. 
Careful, the dust caps wont last long. Mine went within 2 hours of fitting them. They were stainless sleeve to cover valve stem and cap like yours. Supposedly secure due to grub screw.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't see how anyone can slate you/cueball or anyone who owns own one. I think there fricking awesome. 
Be in electric cars by the time I can afford something like that.
Is it white woody? Like white white not the creamy white...am I making sense!!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha thanks guys! Yes they are easy to nick and yes they have been on the car for about 4 weeks!

No it is a creamy white. To be honest it looks like white, until you park it next to a white car! Then it does this wierd chameleon thing and changes colour to creme! Honestly, it's wierd! 

It isn't funk white though, that one is pearlescent!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Funk white... like a training shoe?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok guys update time!

The car has been used and abused recently. Loving every minute of it, the attention it gets is fantastic. People either know what it is and are made up they've found one or don't know what it is and look bewildered. Then there's the people who think it's just a Fiat 500, until it leaves them for dead. (Like the knob in a 2.2 x-type who thought he could beat me away form the lights, he looked pissed off!)

Its mingin inside, 4 year old niece and sticky fingers means it really needs a clean. The outside wasn't any better but I managed to give that a clean today. Until the rain got too bad and I gave up.

The car is covered in tar. They recently relayed the local roads and it didn't go well for the car. It's full of iron too, I need some new products, but I've done by best for the time being! I need some good weather and time off work to give it some protection before winter hits!

Anyway some before pics;























































Some of the contaminants;




























And some after the wash! Needs some more love, I feel sorry for it!

Also getting 35.5mpg with mixed driving and done just over 3000 miles now! Limited to 10k a year so need to slow that down! Haha


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry for the long time no update guys!

Just been enjoying the car lately. It is getting some money spent on it next month though, already started ordering a few bits so watch this space. For now you can have a couple of badly edited on an iphone pics...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looking very nice Jay :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What you getting done? Any wee clues?

I treated mine to Monza kit and a remap, and it's now so much noisier and faster!

If you can re-map - do it!

Saving now for suspension and brake work, but it'll take a while lol.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lorenzo said:


> What you getting done? Any wee clues?
> 
> I treated mine to Monza kit and a remap, and it's now so much noisier and faster!
> 
> ...


Nothing quite that extravagant just yet I'm afraid, gonna start with the basics! But have a couple of things on order. Also have ordered some new detailing products. It is full of iron and tar at the moment and its doing my head in... :wall:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Bit of an update here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4038758#post4038758


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

we had one in for a service i didnt realise what it was had to road test it for the other lad that worked on it , stupid fast !


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha it will be faster once I find the funds for a TMC


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Balls to the TMC woodybaby, get a remap 

You would NOT beleive the difference! Not only in speed of the car, but the speed the turbo spins up and the torque - massive difference! :devil: :doublesho


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Update time...

SO I decided to ditch the naked look. Although I did like it, I wanted some Abarth lunacy, and I think the side graphics add to that! I need to do the other side tomorrow, as time wasn't on my side and day light ran out.

But what do we think?

Before;










After;


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks good that:thumb:


----------



## gti fly (May 19, 2011)

Get some of the official Fiat500 italian flag emblems that stick on the front wing, just above the indicator lights. Look great on a white abarth


Oh, and carbon wrap the roof section, and have some italian red/white/green stripes up the middle of the roof, it'll look kinda cool if done right


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks good woody, very clean too!
Got to admit though, I do prefer the naked look.
(but I am biased)


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks a lot better Jay - nice! :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Prefer naked myself. It seems to lift the car with the decal.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

CHeers guys! It may not stay forever, but for the foreseeable at least!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks much better with the decals.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Even though the naked looks sweet as hell, i personally prefer the more stickers the better . I ended up going mad and ticking all the sticker options when i ordered mine .


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha cheers dude! Don't think I'll be getting many, if any, more!

Topped up the detail today...


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello all.

Apologies to anyone who might read this thread and wonder where all of the pictures have gone.

I had posted them with my reg and had some idiot (long story) trying to find out who I was with it. Anyone I had to remove them all.

Nothing has happened for a long while apart from the fact that I got moved jobs and now commute in a van. Which means the missus uses this car and I never get near it.

I was in the market it for a weekend toy as I am fed up of this being with her while shes at work and I have nothing better to do. However she may be getting a company car so this could become a toy all together as we would both have vehicles to use for work. If that happens then I probably will start adding bits.

Over the next few months I would plan tyres, brake pads (standard are crap), TMC and a MBC filter. Then MAYBE some suspension or a better exhaust.

Anyway, today saw a wash, polish and wax with Werkstatt products, so here is a pic. I will hopefully update this again soon!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Afternoon all.

First update since September!

Well a few things have happened today. Though I don't have a pic I did at some point fit bright white number plate bulbs for the rear.

Then I bought bright white PIAA DRL bulbs and fitted them. I soon realised the headlight bulbs looked really yellow in comparison so won a set of Phillips Extreme white on eBay at a cheap price. They don't look all that in the day, but at night they make a massive difference.





Then today I fitted a BMC long life panel filter. Apparently it offers 2.2BHP more but I'm always a fan of air filters just for the improvement on the breathing side of things.

Before



After



Window sticker which I'm not sure ill keep. It's a bit too big but is at least the correct colours for the car...



The rear badge which is much better and adds something to the car IMO





And all finished! Gonna take it out when we go for a meal tonight. At the moment it isn't really getting used but I am about to post another thread about that...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lovely job. Lovely car.

I'm trying to get my Mrs into one of these at the minute to replace her Corsa, but she wants a bloody Adam because it comes in purple and is cheaper to tax...


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Lovely job. Lovely car.
> 
> I'm trying to get my Mrs into one of these at the minute to replace her Corsa, but she wants a bloody Adam because it comes in purple and is cheaper to tax...


TBH the Adam is a nice car. However the Abarth is such a hoot to drive, get her in one!! :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> TBH the Adam is a nice car. However the Abarth is such a hoot to drive, get her in one!! :thumb:


The Adam is nice, but it's not an Abarth


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The appeal of the Abarth for me is that is something a little bit special. Its not a supercar or an expensive car really, but the attention it gets is mad. I'm always getting people taking pictures and stopping me to chat about it which is nice!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

You on abarth into forum pal?i think I've seen your user name on it.im salvos white abarth on it.the Adams a snazzy car but it isn't an abarth.lots of fun.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I am buddy, it's not the busiest forum, but I do like it for its knowledge base. Some people could be a bit friendlier over there though, hate seeing all the posts saying 'read the thread' or 'try a search'. Funny how different forums follow different trends!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

thought you was on there .car looking good

ye it was a busier forum a while ago but some members have disapeared which is a shame.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Seriously love these. Properly in love with our Twinair Plus too. Such great little cars. If you don't smile when driving one, you must be dead!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Lovely job. Lovely car.
> 
> I'm trying to get my Mrs into one of these at the minute to replace her Corsa, but she wants a bloody Adam because it comes in purple and is cheaper to tax...


DO you know these now come in a blue colour? Could you not try and persuade her into one of those?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> DO you know these now come in a blue colour? Could you not try and persuade her into one of those?


Yes I did  it's a nice blue too. I'm going to take her to test drive one next week 

I also thought about getting it wrapped/dipped so no big deal on colour.

The challenge is on!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha get it done! Someone on Abarthisti just wrapped one in a Nato green sort of colour. Looks amazing. Shame you aren't a bit closer, would have taken you out in mine, it would soon change your mind ahaha!

Another point to add for the thread anyway, the car came with Pirelli ditch finders, which are now almost on the wear markers (all around, I rotated them).

Through my job I have got four Hankook K425's (iirc) that are getting put on, on the 30th December.

The cost; £33 per corner fitted. Can't argue with that!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You don't need to change my mind, I'm sold. As you can probably guess, I'm a huge Fiat fan having owned Puntos, Seicentos and Cinqucentos over the years, even a Fiat Bravo Sport which I chose as a company car. It her that I need to convince and the £175 VED hasn't helped. Her current Corsa is only £30.

That tyre price is really good though!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


>


Abarth still looking fab mate! :thumb:

Good luck with your decision. When we sold our Abarth 500 I was surprised how much it was depreciating! Might be a factor for you to look into. Getting a few valuations might help you make up your mind either way

:thumb:

BTW agree with your comments about the Abarthisti forum. Not the friendliest of people!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Abarth still looking fab mate! :thumb:
> 
> Good luck with your decision. When we sold our Abarth 500 I was surprised how much it was depreciating! Might be a factor for you to look into. Getting a few valuations might help you make up your mind either way
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy! I reckon if I sold it between now and next may I could get £2.5-£3k back which would be nice.

It's not that clean close up. It needs the arches and engine doing as well as de-iron and de-tar to get it mint again!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

As requested travels all over uk with it

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322099&highlight=Cortina+Jim


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheers Derek! How are your projects coming along?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

woodybeefcake said:


> Cheers Derek! How are your projects coming along?


:lol: buggy in repair shop broke sprocket carrier on big rut, but new project just arrived a Car trailer to detail:doublesho


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive had a go in one of these , mad as a box of frogs looks mean for such a dinky car to


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Rite guys, so for the very final time, I will update this thread as promised!

I can't even remember where I was up to but in the last few months, I detailed it again, had the front bumper resprayed after a bit of a hit and run and then changed the rear brake pads.

I've loved every minute of owning it but it was as practical as you'd expect such a small car to be and great for hooning about but not civilized enough the rest of the time.

This was one of the last pictures I took of it!



SO, I decided to trade it in. Another factor was that I wanted something more 'grown up' and to something everyone would try and race me in.

SO i've just bought this. It was a cancelled motability order so I got a stonking deal. I will post a showroom thread once I've got my mits on it, probably on Sunday!





Yes before anyone asks I could have opted for the AMG 'trim', but I didn't want it for a variety of reasons of which I will explain more in my next thread.

Hope you all like!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

as you say, great little cars, I'm glad I had one for a while...

new car looks good too enjoy, but you know there are other colours apart from council white!?!?!?



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fab looking car fella, I do like those Arbarth's do enjoy your new car :thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

I would of kept the Abarth 

My friend hAs the a250 eng by amg model and tis a nice car

Enjoy yours mate


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The new a glass looks really smart, I like the blue ones, a 250 would do me fine


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> The new a glass looks really smart, I like the blue ones, a 250 would do me fine


I prefer frosted glass to a glass.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Strange how unbeknown to each other we've both left Abarth 500's and moved to Mercedes  :thumb:

I was a wee bit different in that, knowing the 500 underneath was basically a Panda, I'd heard numerous tales of Scottish salty winter roads being very hard on the undersides, so before my warranty ran out I got rid.  

Apart from the potential of ropey undersides, the 500 was a superb wee car and it left me with a big grin every time I drove it. I also wanted something more grown-up, plus comfier over longer distances. Added bonus of skelping folk even easier now than the 500 :doublesho  :car:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Abarth has finally gone then Woody

Our old Abarth 500 got used in an armed robbery in the Midlands about 10 months after we sold it :doublesho

Was well suprised when the Police turned up at our door asking questions :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> as you say, great little cars, I'm glad I had one for a while...
> 
> new car looks good too enjoy, but you know there are other colours apart from council white!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Haha shhhhhh. I wasn't fussy about the colour, it just happened to be white! In the flesh it is quite off white anyway, like a creme colour!



Bratwurst said:


> Strange how unbeknown to each other we've both left Abarth 500's and moved to Mercedes  :thumb:
> 
> I was a wee bit different in that, knowing the 500 underneath was basically a Panda, I'd heard numerous tales of Scottish salty winter roads being very hard on the undersides, so before my warranty ran out I got rid.
> 
> Apart from the potential of ropey undersides, the 500 was a superb wee car and it left me with a big grin every time I drove it. I also wanted something more grown-up, plus comfier over longer distances. Added bonus of skelping folk even easier now than the 500 :doublesho  :car:


Haha this is all very true! Though I wasn't worried about rust and though I agree it was a hoot everytime I put my foot down, it was time for change for lots of reasons!



Bristle Hound said:


> The Abarth has finally gone then Woody
> 
> Our old Abarth 500 got used in an armed robbery in the Midlands about 10 months after we sold it :doublesho
> 
> Was well suprised when the Police turned up at our door asking questions :lol:


Aye. I didn't know if it would go or not and I didn't want anything similar, but I am very happy with the new purchase!

Shame that about yours, it was immaculate! I've already heard about the valter ragging mine about, makes one feel rather ill! But I don't own it anymore so what can I do?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I prefer frosted glass to a glass.


Blucking ipad


----------

